
Jwzlyrics – Jamie Zawinski's lyrics display app (with source) - Jerry2
https://www.jwz.org/jwzlyrics/
======
msingle
Following this link from HN might not get you what you want…

~~~
kafkaesq
"...but you just might find... you get what you need."

Keep being you, JWZ.

